# Gernsheim - String Quartet 3 op.51 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

During his lifetime, Friedrich Gernsheim was a composer who was held in the highest regard by colleagues and critics. Brahms was especially complimentary about his works but his music fell out of favour. It has been suggested by some that being Jewish and having his music officially banned during the Nazi era was one reason for his works' but it may simply be a case of him not having any champions of his catalogue or perhaps his music wasn't held in high regard retrospectively Truth is, we'll never know.
His 3rd String Quartet was composed in 1885. The opening movement allegro has a lyrical, highly emotive main theme and needs a keen sense of rhythm to bring it off effectively without getting bogged down. The second movement, Allegro scherzando, is a sweet Intermezzo, full of colour and textures, filled with pizzicato and some imaginative writing, with a vibrant trio. The 3rd slow movement, an Andante molto cantabile, has become a firm favourite of mine. It's a sunny and highly romantic Andante and it forms the heart of this quartet yet its beauty never feels sickly or schmaltzy. The finale Theme and Variations is rich and athetic and the when it comes out of the final lento the ending is smiling and bright. As I said earlier, we don't know why Gernsheim's quartets have been so neglected but perhaps more SQ ensembles will investigate his work, if this quartet is anything to go by. It would be nice to hear more ensembles playing this type of enjoyable and unashamedly romantic music, occasionally. If you like the quartets of Schumann, Brahms and especially Mendelssohn I think you'll enjoy this one too.
There's only one recording of this quartet by the *Diogenes Quartet,*  on CPO, but tbh it would be difficult to better such an excellent recording. The Diogenes quartet, as exhibited in their fine Schubert cycle, have a lovely tone, use vibrato judiciously and have a great sense of forward momentum, handling the rhythms expertly. They really bring out the sunny nature of this quartet eloquently and are caught in a highly realistic acoustic. A highly recommended performance if this type of quartet is your bag.


----------

